# Abraham Lincoln Vampirjäger in der Filmkritik: Tagsüber ist er Präsident, nachts tötet er Vampire - Ab sofort im Kino



## SandroOdak (5. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Abraham Lincoln Vampirjäger in der Filmkritik: Tagsüber ist er Präsident, nachts tötet er Vampire - Ab sofort im Kino* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Abraham Lincoln Vampirjäger in der Filmkritik: Tagsüber ist er Präsident, nachts tötet er Vampire - Ab sofort im Kino


----------



## CptBlaueWolke (5. Oktober 2012)

köstlich amüsiert? Oh ja der Film ist eine gewaltige Lachnummer xD allein wenn man auf die details achtet fällt einem auf das die typische amerikanische Logik hier mal noch ein ganzes stück an niveau verloren hat. Auch Abraham scheint nicht gerade der hellste zu sein wie man während des films sehr deutlich erfährt *hust*versilberte waffen*hust* aber doch sehr sehenswert wenn man mal einen Trash film sehen will


----------

